# 4 Wheel Alignment



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

Hello all,

Can anyone recommend somewhere in West London that does four wheel alignment that they have used themselves and are happy with please?

TIA


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

We are in Essex (Lakeside) and have a 4 wheel laser alignment machine. We do cars day in day out! 

Tracking is either £60+ vat or £120 depending on the vehicle. 

Ben


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

where are you from?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Be careful......very careful.

Places like Kwik-Fit will set all your wheels straight!!


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

go to 
http://www.alignmycar.co.uk/
The site will tell you of your nearest "hunter" 4 wheel alignment center is.
Will cost around £80.00 ; however it is the best equipment for doing the job.

BMW charge £300 for the same job using the same equipment.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Elite wheels and tyres in dagenham/purfleet way have a few if they are still there.

Think there web address was elitedirect or something


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

www.wheels-inmotion.co.uk are used on the Mondeo website lots with good reviews based 
33 Chess Business Park
Moor Road
Chesham
Buckinghamshire HP5 1SD


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Be careful......very careful.
> 
> Places like Kwik-Fit will set all your wheels straight!!


nail on head!

It's not strictly '4 wheel alignment' ..if like my Golf - only the toe of the front axle can be adjusted.
What you are *paying* for is _laser_ tracking.
Just like garages used to do it with the old fashioned 'light boxes' but with more accurate laser devices.

I used to pay £15 for tracking, I know a place with the Hunter gear whom charge £22.50 + VAT :thumb:

Only on cars where the rear-end is also adjustable (Scoobs etc I presume) is it actual 4 wheel alignment.

No offence AMD - but £60!?


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

yeh i got talked into this on my clio, when i questioned the results for the rear wheels and why they were within tolerance but weren't equal, he told me the rears don't adjust, so it's like WTF how is that 4 wheel alignment.

In future will just get the front tracked to the back.

htH


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> nail on head!
> 
> It's not strictly '4 wheel alignment' ..if like my Golf - only the toe of the front axle can be adjusted.
> What you are *paying* for is _laser_ tracking.
> ...


Are you sure that the front camber/caster can't be adjusted.

On the mk4 platform, theres a few degrees of front camber adjustment at the lower balljoints. Also moving the front subframe left/right slightly gives camber adjustment to both fronts, and moving the subframe fwd/back gives caster adjustment. Tracking will need to be adjusted after camber/caster.

The rear beam mountings can be loosened and the rear beam reset as well, though thats not normaly required or done unless accident damaged.

If your garage say the front isn't adjustable, go somewhere that will sort it properly.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Only by a gnats genitles!


----------



## mi16joe (Dec 29, 2007)

i use wembley tyres on duddenhill lane they charged forty something to alighen with print the the fronts as was fiesta not sure on price for bigger cars but felt like a diff car.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

this is what i am waiting on my car its 4mm out on the front sice the bump one more part and it should all be back to normal hopefull begetting her back 2moro


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> No offence AMD - but £60!?


Well, it's their forum after all


----------

